# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New Pics New Tank



## Bleu8 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi All

1st pics of 18Gallon Via-aqua w/ Hagen Co2 and eheim canister. I have had a noticeable Algae bloom on the anubias (string-hair) and some dark (balls) on the ends of the Dwarf grass after 1 month of planting.

My water parameters are stable?

Any ideas welcome.

Cheers and thanks in advance

Bleu


----------



## Bleu8 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi All

1st pics of 18Gallon Via-aqua w/ Hagen Co2 and eheim canister. I have had a noticeable Algae bloom on the anubias (string-hair) and some dark (balls) on the ends of the Dwarf grass after 1 month of planting.

My water parameters are stable?

Any ideas welcome.

Cheers and thanks in advance

Bleu


----------



## Bleu8 (Dec 31, 2004)

The Tank


----------



## Bleu8 (Dec 31, 2004)

Snail Macro w/ Nikon D70 DSLR


----------



## Bleu8 (Dec 31, 2004)

Oto Cat


----------



## Bleu8 (Dec 31, 2004)

Front 18G taken week 1

It has grown in since.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I really like that tank - nice!


----------



## Bleu8 (Dec 31, 2004)

Last snaps Whatyallthink?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks great. I'm a big fan of those glass Via Aqua tanks. 

Nice work on the aquarium and the photos!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

what light is that?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet looking tank and great photos! If most of it (or at least the plant component) has only been in place for one month, I'd say to stay the course and see if it stabilizes with the plants winning out over the algae.

What are the specs of the lights, CO2, ferts, etc?


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

nice setup and excellant photo's. What type of camera?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

it said under the plant photo


> quote:
> 
> Nikon D70 DSLR


 but i know little about cameras. wish i could do that though.


----------

